# [SOLVED] remote procedure call failed



## Alphlax (Oct 21, 2012)

when I do sfc /scannow it says I have to be an administrator but I am!!!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: remote procedure call failed*

Start>Command Prompt>Run as Admin> sfc /scannow. It will work on the next cold boot. I thought the remote procedure call failed problem only occurs on servers, but you seem to be an individual user.


----------



## Alphlax (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: remote procedure call failed*

when i click on yes to proceed the screen greys out and i cant do anything so i had to close my laptop and reopen


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: remote procedure call failed*

Give it time.


----------



## Alphlax (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: remote procedure call failed*

how long!!!!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: remote procedure call failed*

If it's going to the shut down and restart phase, 5 minutes tops.


----------



## Alphlax (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: remote procedure call failed*

didn't work. BUT I ran command prompt in safemode and it worked


----------

